# OUL ginsanko line (Bernal)



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2020)

Discuss.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 27, 2020)

I’ve seen them on Bernal’s page.


----------



## soigne_west (Sep 27, 2020)

They are knives


----------



## chiffonodd (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks like sakai awesomeness.









OUL 240mm Wa Gyuto - Walnut Octagon


OUL 240mm Wa Gyuto. Blade is hand forged with Ginsanko stainless (silver 3 steel). Walnut octagon handle with pakka ferrule.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 27, 2020)

soigne_west said:


> They are knives


I agree.


----------



## M1k3 (Sep 27, 2020)

I like owls too.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Sep 27, 2020)

*O*utdoor *U*tility *L*ighter is awesome!


----------



## Carl Kotte (Sep 27, 2020)

I’ve heard (myself say) that they are just as good as TF! (Look it didn’t take more than 8 posts this time until a thread on an unrelated topic came to be a thread about TF! I feel proud of myself now. Well done Carl Kotte!)


----------



## tchan001 (Sep 27, 2020)

I heard Carl Kotte is a Midas of TF. Any knife he touches is able to cut just as well as a TF.


----------



## Midsummer (Sep 27, 2020)

Wide bevels, choil looks like some righty bias? Not an north American Walnut. It says "thin grind" but the weight and chill suggest more of a solid mid. Favorite acid food prep steel.

What hasn't already been said about Carl Kotte...


----------



## labor of love (Sep 27, 2020)

Midsummer said:


> Wide bevels, choil looks like some righty bias? Not an north American Walnut. It says "thin grind" but the weight and chill suggest more of a solid mid. Favorite acid food prep steel.
> 
> What hasn't already been said about Carl Kotte...


First real response in this thread. Thank you sir.


----------



## ian (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks like a decent midweight wide bevel. No visible distal taper, unsurprisingly. Do you want a wide bevel? 

Profile looks good. Maybe a little flat for me, but I can’t really tell from photos. Probably it’s very nice.

I’d never buy one though because it has a machi gap. 

Also, what’s up with “OUL”?


----------



## Mikeadunne (Sep 27, 2020)

I like the look of the bunka and I’m not usually a k-tip kinda guy. Also I’ve never tried Ginsan so this also has me intrigued. I’d be interested to hear from anyone who has experience w this brand.


----------



## McMan (Sep 27, 2020)

Looks like a clean Sakai knife. From the choil shot, the chamfering on the choil looks really accurate. So, if that's any indication--and who knows if it is or isn't?--then the sharpener is at least attentive. 
It actually reminds me a lot of the shirakis that AFrames sells. Those were sleepers. Very similar wide-bevel-ish look. The Aframes shiraki had faux wide bevels. From the pics, it looks like the OUL might have wide bevels eased at the shoulders? Or maybe just faux? Tough to tell given the pics.
These OUL look intersting--but not quite a "try it and see" price...


----------



## labor of love (Oct 1, 2020)

Sorry @daveb went with the OUL 240mm instead.








OUL 240mm Wa Gyuto - Walnut Octagon


OUL 240mm Wa Gyuto. Blade is hand forged with Ginsanko stainless (silver 3 steel). Walnut octagon handle with pakka ferrule.




bernal-cutlery.shoplightspeed.com




Profile looks delicious.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 1, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Sorry @daveb went with the OUL 240mm instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m very happy for you Graig! Unlike jml and me who don’t own any knives, you own a lot! I wish you the best with your stainless life!


----------



## daveb (Oct 1, 2020)

Address still works.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 1, 2020)

@labor of love i’d be interested to hear your thoughts once you use it


----------



## labor of love (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey Mike, just pulled the trigger a couple hours ago. I’ll probably receive it Monday. Shoot me a PM later next week.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 7, 2020)

@Mikeadunne 

OOTB impressions: 215 gram knife, feels stout in hand but thin grind. Finishing all around is very nice. Handle is really roomy. 
Looking forward to testing it at work tomorrow.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 7, 2020)

labor of love said:


> View attachment 97603
> View attachment 97604
> View attachment 97605
> View attachment 97606
> ...



That looks nice, I like that walnut handle. 215g seems like some decent heft. I’m interested to hear your impressions. How tall is the heel?


----------



## labor of love (Oct 7, 2020)

I just unboxed it a few moments ago, I’ll let you know how I feel about it on the board after some shifts at work.

This handle though...really good SIH vibes. Oversized and roomy, very smooth.

This one is 49mm tall.


----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## GorillaGrunt (Oct 7, 2020)

I just realized - so with one of these, a kikuchiyo, and a Takayuki Ginsan, one could compare side by side the Ginsan forging of Y Tanaka, Yamatsuka, and J Nakagawa of Shiraki! Might have just picked my next three knife buys.


----------



## @ftermath (Oct 7, 2020)

I’ve wondered about these for a little while now. Glad you decided to test it out. I’m looking forward to your thoughts after use.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 7, 2020)

I really like it a lot so far. I didn’t get enough time today to really put it to the test but the few things that I did with it was really really nice.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Oct 9, 2020)

That grind almost reminds of shigehiro. Wish they made 180 petties in this line and not just 150.


----------



## @ftermath (Oct 9, 2020)

Robert Lavacca said:


> That grind almost reminds of shigehiro. Wish they made 180 petties in this line and not just 150.



It does despite the wide bevel. 240 Shigehiro for reference.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m getting hit by a hurricane in a couple of hours. After the power goes out I think I’ll have plenty of time to share my thoughts


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 9, 2020)

Stay safe, forget the knife


----------



## Midsummer (Oct 9, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m getting hit by a hurricane in a couple of hours. After the power goes out I think I’ll have plenty of time to share my thoughts



Good luck!!


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2020)

Whoa, didn’t mean to sound that dramatic. 6 hurricanes have already passed by this season. It’s really not a big deal lol


----------



## daveb (Oct 9, 2020)

The 2020 Hit Parade rolls on!


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Oct 9, 2020)

labor of love said:


> I’m getting hit by a hurricane in a couple of hours. After the power goes out I think I’ll have plenty of time to share my thoughts


I just saw coutelier nola’s IG post. Still, Be safe man.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2020)

So far I’ve found it to be surprisingly decent on onions...easier than Raquin kt, Toyama, and others...but nowhere near as easy as takada no Hamono etc. Love what it does with tomatoes, cucumbers, and some other veg. The ootb edge is pretty damn phenomenal, gotta admit I’m intimidated and unsure if I can return the blade to this level of sharpness on my own...super thin edge and tbte...tapers towards a thicker spine area, above the shinogi the blade feels thicker and more solid than a kagekiyo or Kyuzo Tanaka. Probably closer to those Togashi stainless clad gyutos. I really think the profile stands out compared to some similarly marketed Sakai knives that hover close to this OUL in price. So I pulled the trigger because I needed a stainless for work and the profile is really on point. Side note: the takada no Hamono profile is really really nice too, both are on the flat side. But takada is narrower thinner overall blade.
The finishing is below kagekiyo but still quite good. 
As with ALL of these shinogi line Fujiyama looking knives there will be that step that you can feel when cutting. Whether or not this bothers you is up to your preference. 
What sets this knife apart is how substantial it feels: again, it’s 214grams compared to 160gram-140gram kagekiyos etc...so there’s that. 
IMO if you want thin bte knife but like heft and don’t like feather light knives this is for you. I’m still adjusting to it because I’m used to my Tanaka Yohei (yohei is much lighter blade).
Bottom line;
It’s pretty, the handle is crazy comfortable, fully stainless and well made. It’s beefy, and heavy for the size, and there isnt much distal taper. 

 did I leave anything out?


----------



## IsoJ (Oct 9, 2020)

Sounds pretty good. How much your Tanaka Yohei weights?


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2020)

IsoJ said:


> Sounds pretty good. How much your Tanaka Yohei weights?


144 grams!

More OUL Pics:


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 9, 2020)

Thanks for the thoughts dude! It definitely sounds like it’s worth taking for a spin. I have yet to try Ginsan and am interested in trying it soon so this might be the one...


----------



## labor of love (Oct 9, 2020)

Mikeadunne said:


> Thanks for the thoughts dude! It definitely sounds like it’s worth taking for a spin. I have yet to try Ginsan and am interested in trying it soon so this might be the one...











Kagekiyo Ginsan Gyuto 240mm Walnut Handle


Kagekiyo Ginsan is produced in Sakai by Baba Hamono. Hand forged from Ginsan (Silver 3) stainless steel and cladded in stainless steel. This series is ground with light convexity and hamaguriba edge with no shinogi line. This series has very impressive performance and is very thin behind the...




carbonknifeco.com













Kagekiyo Ginsan Gyuto 270mm Walnut Handle


Kagekiyo Ginsan is produced in Sakai by Baba Hamono. Hand forged from Ginsan (Silver 3) stainless steel and cladded in stainless steel. This series is ground with light convexity and hamaguriba edge with no shinogi line. This series has very impressive performance and is very thin behind the...




carbonknifeco.com






So this is the other knife hovering close in price that I really want next.


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 9, 2020)

labor of love said:


> So far I’ve found it to be surprisingly decent on onions...easier than Raquin kt, Toyama, and others...but nowhere near as easy as takada no Hamono etc. Love what it does with tomatoes, cucumbers, and some other veg. The ootb edge is pretty damn phenomenal, gotta admit I’m intimidated and unsure if I can return the blade to this level of sharpness on my own...super thin edge and tbte...tapers towards a thicker spine area, above the shinogi the blade feels thicker and more solid than a kagekiyo or Kyuzo Tanaka. Probably closer to those Togashi stainless clad gyutos. I really think the profile stands out compared to some similarly marketed Sakai knives that hover close to this OUL in price. So I pulled the trigger because I needed a stainless for work and the profile is really on point. Side note: the takada no Hamono profile is really really nice too, both are on the flat side. But takada is narrower thinner overall blade.
> The finishing is below kagekiyo but still quite good.
> As with ALL of these shinogi line Fujiyama looking knives there will be that step that you can feel when cutting. Whether or not this bothers you is up to your preference.
> What sets this knife apart is how substantial it feels: again, it’s 214grams compared to 160gram-140gram kagekiyos etc...so there’s that.
> ...


Reminds me a lot of the Tanaka Gokujyo (Kikumori) line from Razorsharp in so many ways.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 10, 2020)

I feel like I might be overselling the knife a little. I like it for what it is.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 10, 2020)

labor of love said:


> Kagekiyo Ginsan Gyuto 240mm Walnut Handle
> 
> 
> Kagekiyo Ginsan is produced in Sakai by Baba Hamono. Hand forged from Ginsan (Silver 3) stainless steel and cladded in stainless steel. This series is ground with light convexity and hamaguriba edge with no shinogi line. This series has very impressive performance and is very thin behind the...
> ...


My heart loves the look of the wide bevel but my brain knows I like cutting w/ grinds more like that kagekiyo.... struggle is real


----------



## labor of love (Oct 10, 2020)

Mikeadunne said:


> My heart loves the look of the wide bevel but my brain knows I like cutting w/ grinds more like that kagekiyo.... struggle is real


Exactly.
I’m trying to get in a mode where I can better enjoy this wide bevel style.


----------



## zizirex (Oct 10, 2020)

wow 215 gram, yet Bernal said it is 195 gram on their website. this is why I am a bit skeptical about the manufacturer's data.
that's a really nice though, heavy stainless workhorse yet thin BTE.


----------



## Gregmega (Oct 10, 2020)

I’ve always been touch and go with WB (Sakai). When they’re good they’re great. But by and large I’ve never connected with them in the way I have with Sanjo style.


----------



## Mikeadunne (Oct 10, 2020)

Gregmega said:


> I’ve always been touch and go with WB (Sakai). When they’re good they’re great. But by and large I’ve never connected with them in the way I have with Sanjo style.


I absolutely love my kono fuji bunka (wb) but the reason it works is bc of the height and I keep wanting to find that in a shorter (height) gyuto and I think I gotta give up the ghost soon.


----------



## labor of love (Oct 10, 2020)

zizirex said:


> wow 215 gram, yet Bernal said it is 195 gram on their website. this is why I am a bit skeptical about the manufacturer's data.
> that's a really nice though, heavy stainless workhorse yet thin BTE.


Very true. I’d recommend reaching out and making sure the weight you want is available first.


----------



## Robert Lavacca (Oct 10, 2020)

Sounds like a great knife! I never really was a fan of stainless or semi stainless until I grabbed that masahi last year. I’ll be honest. Sometimes at work, I really don’t feel like dealing with carbon. Especially after routine thinning and sharpening. Certain knives turning onions etc. When I’m in a jam, I just pull out my yo tanaka ginsan 240. Would like to add a couple more stainless options in the future.


----------



## EShin (May 8, 2021)

To continue the talk about OUL that was started in another thread...



WiriWiri said:


> Cheers for the helpful clarification. Slightly annoyed that I got those two confused tbh - I’ve clearly spent so much time trying to persuade a retailer over here into stocking a Ginsan 240 from either of them that they’ve merged into one in my fuddled mind.
> 
> I think it may be some positive feedback from you on here that led me to add the Oul as a leading candidate, Frustratingly 210s have been available, but I’ve been badgering the nice man (James) into ordering a 240 for quite some time now and he was hoping to add to his next (imminent) Oul order
> 
> ...



Just for your info, the 210 has an edge length of about 197mm so it makes for a nice small Gyuto but if you're after a 240, you might find it too short.

To clarify a bit about the OUL brand: The company that is making this brand, Fukui, has been labelling knives made by different sharpeners and blacksmiths as "OUL", among them also the ones ground by their in-house sharpener Maruyama. Business is going really well and they decided to give him his own brand, Hado. So there will be some changes but the knives won't disappear. Just found out that they created a website: We are walking steadily on “the road of blades.” Sakai kitchen knife brand HADO｜Fukui Co & Ltd
Seems like they won't run 240mm Gyutos anymore, perhaps you should check with James if it's still possible to order them. If not, the 240 Ginsan by ground by Fujii (forged by Yamatsuka and sold by Towerknives) might be a very interesting option!



labor of love said:


> So far I’ve found it to be surprisingly decent on onions...easier than Raquin kt, Toyama, and others...but nowhere near as easy as takada no Hamono etc. Love what it does with tomatoes, cucumbers, and some other veg. The ootb edge is pretty damn phenomenal, gotta admit I’m intimidated and unsure if I can return the blade to this level of sharpness on my own...super thin edge and tbte...tapers towards a thicker spine area, above the shinogi the blade feels thicker and more solid than a kagekiyo or Kyuzo Tanaka. Probably closer to those Togashi stainless clad gyutos. I really think the profile stands out compared to some similarly marketed Sakai knives that hover close to this OUL in price. So I pulled the trigger because I needed a stainless for work and the profile is really on point. Side note: the takada no Hamono profile is really really nice too, both are on the flat side. But takada is narrower thinner overall blade.
> The finishing is below kagekiyo but still quite good.
> As with ALL of these shinogi line Fujiyama looking knives there will be that step that you can feel when cutting. Whether or not this bothers you is up to your preference.
> What sets this knife apart is how substantial it feels: again, it’s 214grams compared to 160gram-140gram kagekiyos etc...so there’s that.
> ...


Exactly the same experience here. Immediately has become one of my favourite knives and this hasn't changed after using it for around half a year. Was worried, too, if I can sharpen it as well as the ootb edge, but I've found that it's very easy to sharpen.


----------



## Jason183 (May 8, 2021)

EShin said:


> To continue the talk about OUL that was started in another thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know that, so they’re just change the kanji to HADO in the future? I have the white #1 stainless clad version, currently my best vegetable knife, works great on push cutting huge piles of rolled cucumbers, the noticeable shinogi line really helps push the cucumbers away/fall off from the blade instead of stick to the blade/roll all the way up to the spine while cutting.


----------



## madmotts (May 8, 2021)

EShin said:


> To clarify a bit about the OUL brand: The company that is making this brand,



interesting… I recently bought a OUL Tanaka gyuto 240 ss clad W1 . didn’t know too much about the sharpener but love it- it’s a wide bevel and feels less laser like than my Fujiyama. I guess we’d compare his grind to Kyuzo (Kenya)…


----------



## nntnam (May 13, 2021)

EShin said:


> To continue the talk about OUL that was started in another thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys have summarized exactly my experience! 
My OUL Ginsanko cuts like a dream! Extremely thin behind the edge. 
I think the OUL line (and Fukui as a company) is quite underrated. 
Their knives seem to have very good F&F, are made by master craftsmen, and yet are priced at a (slightly) lower range than other brands'.


----------



## WiriWiri (May 31, 2021)

EShin said:


> To continue the talk about OUL that was started in another thread...
> Just for your info, the 210 has an edge length of about 197mm so it makes for a nice small Gyuto but if you're after a 240, you might find it too short.
> 
> To clarify a bit about the OUL brand: The company that is making this brand, Fukui, has been labelling knives made by different sharpeners and blacksmiths as "OUL", among them also the ones ground by their in-house sharpener Maruyama. Business is going really well and they decided to give him his own brand, Hado. So there will be some changes but the knives won't disappear. Just found out that they created a website: We are walking steadily on “the road of blades.” Sakai kitchen knife brand HADO｜Fukui Co & Ltd
> ...



Never did get around to properly thanking you for this post, so here‘s a belated cheers muchly for the detailed info

Equipped with this background insight, direct front Japan, I finally got around to chasing James at Cutting Edge, who confirmed much the same - prices up, 240s uncertain (seemingly possible to order on older price list, but at long delay probably). 6 months ish and an extra £100 on the current 210 prices roughly

I have far too many knives, in particular too many frustratingly undersized Sakai 210s, so there was logic in waiting. This, however, is KKF, and where is the fun in that?







I am weak and I blame each and every one of you enabling gits for leading me astray.


----------



## iandustries (Jun 2, 2021)

madmotts said:


> interesting… I recently bought a OUL Tanaka gyuto 240 ss clad W1 . didn’t know too much about the sharpener but love it- it’s a wide bevel and feels less laser like than my Fujiyama. I guess we’d compare his grind to Kyuzo (Kenya)…



Not sure if you were implying that Kyuzo = Kenya, but I dont think they are the same person?


----------



## zizirex (Jun 2, 2021)

iandustries said:


> Not sure if you were implying that Kyuzo = Kenya, but I dont think they are the same person?


it's different, the grind on Kyuzo is better than Kenya. I think Kyuzo is the same as the Kagekiyo Sharpener.


----------



## iandustries (Jun 2, 2021)

I am curious who sharpens the new kikumori lines that are forged by Tanaka like the kikuzuki & choyo lines


----------



## zizirex (Jun 2, 2021)

iandustries said:


> I am curious who sharpens the new kikumori lines that are forged by Tanaka like the kikuzuki & choyo lines


Choyo is Morihiro Hamono (I'm guessing his son or apprentice). Kikuzuki, by the looks of it, I'm guessing it's Myojin.


----------



## madmotts (Jun 2, 2021)

iandustries said:


> Not sure if you were implying that Kyuzo = Kenya, but I dont think they are the same person?



Well... I thought i read in one of the threads someone mentioning that. I'm glad i'm corrected. Rereading hitohira's explanation SHARPENER: KYUZO


----------



## iandustries (Jun 3, 2021)

madmotts said:


> Well... I thought i read in one of the threads someone mentioning that. I'm glad i'm corrected. Rereading hitohira's explanation SHARPENER: KYUZO



Yup I m pretty sure it’s not the same person.


----------



## EShin (Jun 9, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Never did get around to properly thanking you for this post, so here‘s a belated cheers muchly for the detailed info
> 
> Equipped with this background insight, direct front Japan, I finally got around to chasing James at Cutting Edge, who confirmed much the same - prices up, 240s uncertain (seemingly possible to order on older price list, but at long delay probably). 6 months ish and an extra £100 on the current 210 prices roughly
> 
> ...


Looking forward to hearing your thoughts - hope it isn't a disppointment, expectations must have been high enough.  240s for old prices? I wouldn't mind the waiting time...


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 9, 2021)

EShin said:


> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts - hope it isn't a disppointment, expectations must have been high enough.  240s for old prices? I wouldn't mind the waiting time...



Only really had a few cursory/simple prep opportunities with the Oul so far, but fair to say that I’m not regretting the purchase in the slightest. Have been slightly reluctant to comment until I had something perceptive to add, but in reality it’s unlikely that I’ll switch from comfortably agreeing with the chorus of positive views above. This is a surprisingly solid little blade with impeccable grind, fit and finish. It is indeed thin behind the edge and seriously sharp OOTB, to an extent that I felt inclined to test it on rizlas* (passed just fine, impressive)

The worst I can say is that the attractive, pronounced shinogi/wide bevel occasionally hampers horizontal onion slicing if my technique gets a little worse than usual. Tip swipes fine, but lower down there’s more resistance than I would expect given the performance elsewhere. 

Coping just fine with the 210 tbh, but may well be tempted into a 240 at some point, Realised that I could do with another stainless diminutive driver with the kids around (big meals requiring carbon beast are a rarity currently) and this fits the desperate justification need nicely. It was a fine recommendation.

*Superthin OCBs actually, but let’s not get too specific


----------



## iandustries (Jun 16, 2021)

So... are these OUL knives at bernal the new or old pricing?








OUL 210mm Gyuto Ginsanko Sakura Handle


OUL 210mm Gyuto. Hand forged with Ginsanko stainless (silver 3 steel) and Sakura handle. The OUL Ginsanko series knives are forged by Naotaka Yamatsuka, one of the few Sakai blacksmiths that forges with Ginsanko. They are very easy to sharpen and don’t rust! They are ground by Maruyama-san, a...




bernalcutlery.com


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 16, 2021)

iandustries said:


> So... are these OUL knives at bernal the new or old pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definitely old stock - the same rebadged Hado blades have lacquered handles - but the pricing’s somewhere inbetween I suspect.

It‘s the same price I paid fwiw, but I am in the UK and basically used to paying the same headline price, only in pounds (plus often with a mystifying extra amount added) rather than dollars. The fact that I paid a shade under £300 for the same Ginsan knife thus probably means It’s slightly overpriced/I did well.

FWIW and to prove the point above, this may just be down to the UK’s one competitively priced supplier, The very same blade is offer for £434 ($612) from another UK supplier here. So it’s a bargain after all, buy with confidence,


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 16, 2021)

iandustries said:


> So... are these OUL knives at bernal the new or old pricing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks liked it’s new pricing with the new stock “Sakura” handle(seems more expensive than Ho wood handle).


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 16, 2021)

Jason183 said:


> Looks liked it’s new pricing with the new stock “Sakura” handle(seems more expensive than Ho wood handle).



Sakura is Japanese cherry right - in which case it’s the same ‘batch’ i have (old stock). I think there’s an earlier version with a walnut ferrule floating about too


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> Sakura is Japanese cherry right - in which case it’s the same ‘batch’ i have (old stock). I think there’s an earlier version with a walnut ferrule floating about too


That’s interesting, maby that’s what price difference was, liked Konosuke, they usually charge more for the Ebony handle.


----------



## iandustries (Jun 16, 2021)

Yup for hitohira blades, I think the Japanese Cherry handles are usually cheaper than rosewood or ebony


----------



## WiriWiri (Jun 16, 2021)

This is the new Hado version with lacquered (cherry/sakura) handle fwiw. I’m only really aware of three main variations - the below, the ‘plain‘ cherry and the walnut/pakka ferrule version pictured on the first page of this thread

I can only speak for the ‘plain‘ variation, but it’s a very nicely finished bit of wood indeed. Certainly not some stock handle and much warmer/substantial in hand than some rosewood handles I‘ve had (Shibata, Takeda, I’m looking at you). Ebony would definitely be generally more expensive


----------



## Jason183 (Jun 16, 2021)

WiriWiri said:


> This is the new Hado version with lacquered (cherry/sakura) handle fwiw. I’m only really aware of three main variations - the below, the ‘plain‘ cherry and the walnut/pakka ferrule version pictured on the first page of this thread
> 
> I can only speak for the ‘plain‘ variation, but it’s a very nicely finished bit of wood indeed. Certainly not some stock handle and much warmer/substantial in hand than some rosewood handles I‘ve had (Shibata, Takeda, I’m looking at you). Ebony would definitely be generally more expensive
> 
> View attachment 131514


Yeah, and the Kanji looks different now, it’s officially “Hado”


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 12, 2021)

Picked up a 240, didn't want to, but needed—yes, needed—a stainless for an upcoming trip. Usually I'll take carbon knives in my roll, but got tired of cleaning off rust during my vacation in the humid, salty air of Hawaii—Mazaki and Watanabe were the worse rust magnets I've brought to the islands.

This is the only stainless wa gyuto I own. Interestingly, after a decade of using only carbon, muscle-memory has me wiping down the knife as often.

Really dig this OUL, weight is 199g; a knife with an elegant, understated design aesthetic; sturdy, workhorse-like in feel; performs nicely; taken her through raw veg, raw and cooked proteins; f&f very good; I treated the sakura wood handle with Tru Oil Gunstock Finish. Balance point is blade-forward, just at the first kanji character.


----------



## Jville (Jul 12, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> Picked up a 240, didn't want to, but needed—yes, needed—a stainless for an upcoming trip. Usually I'll take carbon knives in my roll, but got tired of cleaning off rust during my vacation in the humid, salty air of Hawaii—Mazaki and Watanabe were the worse rust magnets I've brought to the islands.
> 
> This is the only stainless wa gyuto I own. Interestingly, after a decade of using only carbon, muscle-memory has me wiping down the knife as often.
> 
> ...


How is the tip? Any distal taper?


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 12, 2021)

Jville said:


> How is the tip? Any distal taper?



Tip is fine, thin enough—I don't do much tip work. TBH, distal taper is not a requirement for me, on this it's gradual if any—didn't really look closely for it.


----------



## iandustries (Jul 12, 2021)

think those are nakagawa forged right ?

Still looking for a 240 ginsan suiboku myself…


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 12, 2021)

iandustries said:


> think those are nakagawa forged right ?
> 
> Still looking for a 240 ginsan suiboku myself…



No, forged by Naotaka Yamatsuka.


----------



## iandustries (Jul 12, 2021)

DitmasPork said:


> No, forged by Naotaka Yamatsuka.



oops i stand corrected ! Still, between the two of them they probably cover all the ginsan and vg10 forged quality blades


----------



## DitmasPork (Jul 12, 2021)

iandustries said:


> oops i stand corrected ! Still, between the two of them they probably cover all the ginsan and vg10 forged quality blades



Personally, I'm not terribly bothered about who forges and sharpens the knife—so long as it's well done. Yeah, there are a handful of names that pop up with different brands.

My Migoto was forged by Nakagawa.


----------

